# D&D General I will send copies of previous-edition SRDs (and related licenses) to anyone who wants them



## Alzrius (Monday at 7:06 PM)

With all of the brouhaha over the OGL v1.1 and WotC attempting to kill the OGL v1.0a, it's more important than ever to make sure that old resources are still available for those who want them. Whether it's for archival purposes, comparison to the OGL v1.1's terms, using them as a template to potentially write a new license, etc., these should be available to all and sundry. To that end, I have offline copies of the following that I'll send to anyone who wants them:

3.0 SRD
3.5 SRD
Modern SRD
d20 STL
Original GSL
Revised GSL
5.0 SRD
5.1 SRD
These are all in the original file formats as WotC posted (so the 3.0 SRD is a collection of RTF files, while the 5.0 SRD is a PDF, etc.). Just send me a PM here letting me know which ones you want, and I'll get them to you posthaste.


----------

